# Where Do I Get "flaked Corn"?



## BjornJ (4/9/09)

Hi there,
playing around with a Lager recipe using flaked corn as an ingredient to give a lighter, less malty tasting beer.
I want to make an "American Lager" with light hopping and light color/body.

After a look online and checking with the LHBS I can not find flaked corn?

Is this because I am supposed to buy this at the grocery store and it's just me who don't know that, or is it not common to use this in Australia?

I've never made a Lager other than from a tin and it would be fun to try adding corn.
Dave from the homebrew shop suggested maybe using popped popcorn?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Sully (4/9/09)

Try CornFlakes, no bullshitting you, BribieG has used them in one of his brews and it turned out :icon_drool2: 

IIRC all the ingredients are Corn and few other bits that act basically as yeast nutrients anyways.

Cheers


----------



## Snow (4/9/09)

BjornJ said:


> Hi there,
> playing around with a Lager recipe using flaked corn as an ingredient to give a lighter, less malty tasting beer.
> I want to make an "American Lager" with light hopping and light color/body.
> 
> ...


It's also called flaked maize. Craftbrewer sell it.

- Snow.


----------



## BjornJ (4/9/09)

Sully said:


> Try CornFlakes, no bullshitting you, BribieG has used them in one of his brews and it turned out :icon_drool2:
> 
> IIRC all the ingredients are Corn and few other bits that act basically as yeast nutrients anyways.
> 
> Cheers




Hmm... Have read suggestions online about that, but there always seems to be someone else then commenting Corn flakes are not suitable? No idea what's in them  

How would I treat the Corn Flakes, mash them in the BIAB bag with the grains?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## schooey (4/9/09)

I notice you are in North Sydney, MHB in Newcastle sell it too, if you get up this way at any time...


----------



## BjornJ (4/9/09)

Found it, thanks:

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=923 

Maybe I will use that, then..


----------



## Sully (4/9/09)

BjornJ said:


> Hmm... Have read suggestions online about that, but there always seems to be someone else then commenting Corn flakes are not suitable? No idea what's in them
> 
> How would I treat the Corn Flakes, mash them in the BIAB bag with the grains?
> 
> ...





Have to wait for Bribie to comment sorry. I tried the results and all I can say was :icon_drool2:


----------



## BjornJ (4/9/09)

schooey said:


> I notice you are in North Sydney, MHB in Newcastle sell it too, if you get up this way at any time...




Only go by Newcastle when going to Nelson Bay every summer, but thanks for the advice.

Or should I go with rice rather than corn?

Read that corn gives a sweet taste while rice is neutral and do not know if corn-sweetness is good or bad, hehe.

Bjorn


----------



## chappo1970 (4/9/09)

From the flaked corn shop. Everybody knows that!

Seriously try polenta and or rice if you can't find the flaked. Popped corn does work as well. They do need to be mashed with base malts to convert but I am guessing you knew that.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## reviled (4/9/09)

Flaked maize from craftbrewer is exactly what youre after! Ive become quite fond of it as an adjunct myself!


----------



## Maple (4/9/09)

Chappo said:


> From the flaked corn shop. Everybody knows that!
> 
> Seriously try polenta and or rice if you can't find the flaked. Popped corn does work as well. They do need to be mashed with base malts to convert but I am guessing you knew that.
> 
> ...


Polenta needs a cereal mash done prior, no? 

same as grits...mmm, mmm fried chickn' n' grits, ya'll just toss 'em in'er, mmmkay.


----------



## Kai (4/9/09)

While we're talking alternatives, I brewed a CACA with puffed corn a couple years ago. Turned out lovely but geez it looked odd at mash-in.


----------



## muckanic (6/9/09)

BjornJ said:


> Read that corn gives a sweet taste while rice is neutral and do not know if corn-sweetness is good or bad, hehe.



It's good if you're after that sort of thing. All this stuff about corn making light beer is bollocks. The flavour is even more pronounced if whole kernels containing some oil are used. Any source other than flakes needs to be pre-gelatinised before mashing.


----------



## Kai (6/9/09)

muckanic said:


> It's good if you're after that sort of thing. All this stuff about corn making light beer is bollocks.



In my experience corn does lighten the beer, it just also makes it taste and feel like corn. I'm a big fan of that, but then again I am also a big fan of rice.


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/09)

Sully said:


> Have to wait for Bribie to comment sorry. I tried the results and all I can say was :icon_drool2:



Missed this thread. Corn flakes contain maize, some sugar, a bit of salt, niacin thiamine etc and flavoured with malt extract actually. They go great in a BIAB brew and at two bucks for 500g from ALDI they are cheap. Just stir them into the mash and they wilt in with the rest of the grain.

Another brilliant addition is Polenta, the no frills version is about $1.30 for 500g but it needs to be boiled up first to a mush, which is messy but very effective in all sorts of brews, especially some UK Bitters and of course in a CAP. 

With Polenta and BIAB always pour the polenta mush in last, otherwise it can work its way into the creases inside the bag and hide there: didn't do any harm but not very professional looking:


----------



## 3G (7/9/09)

Made a CAP amonth ago with 2 kilo of polenta. Did a cereal mash, wasnt hard, just an extra step.


----------



## BjornJ (7/9/09)

BribieG,
your name keeps coming up about winning competitions and what-not, if you are using corn flakes I take it it's all above board  

Thanks for your comments, guys, will have a another play in beersmith.

Do I have to create a custom entry for corn flakes?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/09)

I'd just use any setting in Beersmith for 'flaked maize' or 'flaked corn', all the same base ingredient. Actually I'm doing a 'Cerveza' today with 500 of Polenta - I've got one last bottle of my kilo of cornflakes lager and I reckon I'll chill it and I'll post a piccy in 'what's in the glass' this afternoon at Beer O'clock. :icon_cheers: 
Thanks for jogging my memory :lol:


----------



## absinthe (7/9/09)

flake mazie is just cooked and dried corn.. if you go to a feed supply and get a bag of cracked maize (should be about $30 i think for 25kg) and then soak the amount you need in boiling water over night, then slowly bring to the boil over a low heat with a fair bit of water (be very careful she will want to stick) cook for about an hour stiring regulary you will have flaked corn ready to mash in..



i use cracked corn to make burbon and i have a steam injection cooker that removes any chance of burning, its great


----------

